# Xenon Headlight Bulb



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

So my nearside xenon headlight bulb has died, went to halfrauds and they are charging £69.99 for one bulb.. not paying that for a bulb, ridiculous tbh. Done a search on ebay and the cheapest I have found is £40 which is still pretty steap imo. Done a search on here and people saying they have paid £10-£15 for one off ebay, however no links and I can't find any on ebay for that price. If someone could shed some light on this or provide a link i'd be grateful.

ps, car is a MK1 01 180 Coupe - Xenon headlights

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

http://xenon24.co.uk/catalog/product/vi ... -set-of-2/

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/HQ-Auto-Lighti ... rom=&_ipg=

Hoggy


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Having laughed at Halfrauds' prices for D2S bulbs, I got mine from a link I found on here http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/d2s-35w-hid-xenon-bulb-set/ - noting the 4300k colour temperature from this forum too. Change both as a pair; they do degrade with time and I noticed a big difference when I'd only changed the one.

The handbook is unhelpful as regards fitting, but the answer as ever is here in the forum via a link to Wak's site http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm.


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> http://xenon24.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/1225/s/xenon-bulbs-d2r-set-of-2/
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/HQ-Auto-Lighti ... rom=&_ipg=
> 
> Hoggy


This might seem like a very stupid question, but, I was under the impression all TT's had the Xenon headlights?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been running these (ebay 110956766962) for a good 18 months and they're still going strong. They say they're made in the same factory as the Philips bulbs. Whether that's true i couldn't say, but at £12.99 delivered they were worth a punt for me.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

EddieMunster321 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > http://xenon24.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/1225/s/xenon-bulbs-d2r-set-of-2/
> ...


Only 224 qS and V6 cost option on the 180 and 150


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Only 224 qS and V6 cost option on the 180 and 150


You mean the modern world made headlamps with less candlepower than the xenons?????

I'm not saying they're not bright, but, Bob Cratchett saw me last night and gave me the middle-finger!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

EddieMunster321 said:


> You mean the modern world made headlamps with less candlepower than the xenons?????
> 
> I'm not saying they're not bright, but, Bob Cratchett saw me last night and gave me the middle-finger!!


Hi, Only the Dip beam is Xenon, Main beam is Halogen even on 225,QS & V6 ... 18 years ago Xenons were the best.
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Loads of copies out there but hay maybe they work fine too. Got my Osram Night breaker mega poo's from Amazon but they were crap and I have put my old ones back in for the moment :roll:

Some say you have to run them in? But for how long - till you have crashed I guess

VW wanted £172.00 for a xenon bulb for my T5 (needless to say I didn't pay for it and they did it under warranty) :x


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

adotsri said:


> So my nearside xenon headlight bulb has died, went to halfrauds and they are charging £69.99 for one bulb.. not paying that for a bulb, ridiculous tbh. Done a search on ebay and the cheapest I have found is £40 which is still pretty steap imo. Done a search on here and people saying they have paid £10-£15 for one off ebay, however no links and I can't find any on ebay for that price. If someone could shed some light on this or provide a link i'd be grateful.
> 
> ps, car is a MK1 01 180 Coupe - Xenon headlights


£79.96 for a *pair* of OSRAM Xenarc Night Breaker Unlimited D2S
http://www.powerbulbs.com/store/categor ... /d2s-85122
With the "JAN20" discount code.

Yes there are cheaper unbranded ones on eBay, so up to you which way you want to go.


----------



## chrissy1502002 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a pair of OSRAM Xenarc Night Breaker Unlimited D2S bulbs which are brand new. I bought a new pair of headlights as mine were damaged and didn't realise they came with bulbs already.

Make an offer and they are yours if you want?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Some added info on the original spec:
UK spec, I cant say about but my Irish 2003TT 225(222) came with all halogen oem.
Made in Hungary like all TT's except the QS ( I think).

I put in $20 55w HID HI (inc ballast and canbus) over the cmas ,very satisfied so far.
HID, xenon if you like, are cheaper now than say 3 years ago.
The latest must have  are hihi power LED 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2X-9005-HB3-H ... WK7NyR-CwA

,suitabilty/legality ? , maybe someone will try them on here  
big disadvantage ,the lump on the back and all the heat comes out the back so possible condensation too.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an expensive 55w HID kit which i bought just over 12 months ago and they are by far the best lights i have ever used, along with the same kit i fitted to my RX8 (Soon to be my high beam on the TT). As 3TT3 says the latest tech is LED as in the past LED used to be great for brightness but didnt reach very far so was never suitable for headlights, however they have supposedly cracked this now although i havent used any of the new LED bulbs so am interested in peoples opinion of them... A guy on the Vee Dub Family FB page has recently fitted a set to a T4 and says they are fantastic...

Dont think you would be able to fit them to a TT that came with Xenon as standard though without some bodging of wires...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/brand-new- ... enon-bulb/
£31.95 each (!) for the Osrams, 
or http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/d2s-35w-hi ... -bulb-set/
£11.50 a pair. 
Just make sure to get the 4300k. Fitted mine a few years back. No prizes for guessing which of the above I got. :roll:


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ive recently fitted some philips xtreme 4800 D2S and there nice and bright, no longer feel the need to even use full beam any more.

http://www.philips.co.uk/c-p/85122XVS1/ ... light-bulb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

How much were your Philips bulbs?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

£65 delivered from Germany for a pair, so not cheap but I've seen them advertised for a lot more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry to be negative but I guess you all know that these replacement HID bulbs are not 'legal' and won't pass the MOT. 

I have used them in the past and they damaged the plastic reflector in the headlamp so wouldn't recommend them


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

asahartz said:


> Having laughed at Halfrauds' prices for D2S bulbs, I got mine from a link I found on here http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/d2s-35w-hid-xenon-bulb-set/ - noting the 4300k colour temperature from this forum too. Change both as a pair; they do degrade with time and I noticed a big difference when I'd only changed the one.
> 
> The handbook is unhelpful as regards fitting, but the answer as ever is here in the forum via a link to Wak's site http://www.wak-tt.com/tt_bulbs/changingbulbs.htm.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Hacksawcats said:


> 4300k? Anyone? Can I fit 8000k?


The higher the K number, the more purple the light becomes, reducing the actual light output.

4300K produces the most light output.

You can fit 8000K if you want to, but it will be harder to see where you are going at night.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

David C said:


> Hacksawcats said:
> 
> 
> > 4300k? Anyone? Can I fit 8000k?


The higher the K number, the more purple the light becomes, reducing the actual light output.

4300K produces the most light output.

You can fit 8000K if you want to, but it will be harder to see where you are going at night.[/quote

Ahh, genius, many thanks for the clarification.


----------

